# vw bikini??



## getoffmymk3 (Jun 8, 2008)

someone please halp me find a VW bikini...i musttt have this for waterfest pleaseee


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: vw bikini?? (getoffmymk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *getoffmymk3* »_someone please halp me find a VW bikini...i musttt have this for waterfest pleaseee









I can definitely help you on that. the easiest way would be send me full body pictures so I can tell what color bikini would go with your skin tone (less clothes = more helpful in determining the skin tone







)
and next, I will need your measurements, cause yah know, you want it to fit right
and last, I need your number...obviously just so I can call you when I find the right one for you lol
so whenver you need me to help, just kindly send all these things to my inbox ,and ill help you quite quickly


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: vw bikini?? (Windex921)*


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: vw bikini?? (getoffmymk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *getoffmymk3* »_someone please halp me find a VW bikini...i musttt have this for waterfest pleaseee









if you actually come across one...you should let me know where you found it!!! im tryin to rock one too...ive been all over ebay and i cant find anything even close!


----------



## Windex921 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: vw bikini?? (16vPrincess)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vPrincess* »_
if you actually come across one...you should let me know where you found it!!! im tryin to rock one too...ive been all over ebay and i cant find anything even close!

i have now extended my offer to you as well...just trying to help lol


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

...if i thaught you could actually sew...i would (;


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

well, this was clearly going to happen...


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

wow...ive been waiting for some time to witness a sweing gearhead.


----------



## werksberg (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: (16vPrincess)*

Back in the early 90's I was selling to my dealers Maui Style Hawaiian VW Bug & Buses shirts and shorts. 
I just started listing some used clothing from that time on eBay under my personal account socalcollector2 and old event shirts coming up in the coming weeks too!
I also have toddlers shorts too....think you can fit into them?


----------



## Pretty Hate Machine (Jan 15, 2008)

its more funny bcuz of all these greens...ur funny. but i believe you. wow. im speechless actually....i throw my clothes away bcuz i cant sew the button back on.


----------



## audi13 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: vw bikini?? (getoffmymk3)*

let me kno if u find one i want one and have been lookin... someone told me they saw some at H20


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: vw bikini?? (audi13)*

I can get them made.


----------



## audi13 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: vw bikini?? (8V Fury)*

How much would they be and what do they look like?


----------



## Dav8or (Nov 16, 2003)

You may want to make your own. VW Logo ties could be a source or go to a local t shirt printer and see if they can transfer onto a white suit.


----------



## 8V Fury (Jul 26, 2003)

*Re: (Dav8or)*

Depends on the style and how many people want them, the more people want to buy them, the better the price.


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: vw bikini?? (getoffmymk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *getoffmymk3* »_someone please halp me find a VW bikini...i musttt have this for waterfest pleaseee









If you find one, u should rock it at DOD2~!








"Hollywood"


----------

